# Dead Space Marine- now in NMM golds



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is the dead marine from Space Hulk. I honestly think it is quite a shame that he plays such a small part in the game- he's not even an objective marker. But he's a great mini none-the-less. Someone told me that he was a captain (which is unfounded in the fluff) so I decided to paint him in NMM gold to match some of the classic Blood Angels captains.

I put him up on Coolmini for anyone who cares to vote.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks stunning, nice job. Is there any clear part of damage on him which gives reason to his seated death? Like some large open wound somewhere? I see his skull is cracked a little, but that might be your painting and not the model. His helmet is damaged, but there's not damage on his skull around that eye socket so, again, that's probably not what caused him to take a seat and wait for death.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to odinsgrandson again.

Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Nagass (Mar 27, 2011)

@Silens

It's a bit morbid, but:

If you look closely the back of the skull, there is a fracture.

A priori, the ball would be entered by the left eye (hence the damage to the helmet) and then resort.

Clean but effective

@odinsgrandson 

This is a very great job ! Very clean.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

odinsgrandson

Great paint job.

LOL at the CSI posts commenting on the cause of death of the miniature. A true sign of W40k fandom :grin:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe he's proof that the captain goes down with the ship? He could have been sitting there since before that thing became a space hulk and just starved to death.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Really awesome work like normal Odin!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Nagass said:


> @Silens
> 
> It's a bit morbid, but:
> 
> ...


While I can see that, the helmet would need to come off of the skeleton somehow. I suppose that the rotting corpse wouldn't support the armor the same way, but I would also suppose that terminator armor seals rather aggressively, and doesn't just fall off of anything.



For the record, the cracks in the skull are freehand. The mini doesn't really have any suggestion as to how he died. It isn't too unlikely that he simply starved to death after being lost in the warp- or was the victim of some psychic burst.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Excellent work as always...

*Inquisitor Grissom and his team enter the room and examine the body. Grissom turns to the servo-skull filming the investigation, and says...*
"No bones about it... he was murdered..."


----------



## Will_SCO (Sep 21, 2011)

IIRC, lots of nasties in the 40K universe have potent neurotoxins, so much so that not even the marine's system can protect him from them all.

[/speculation]


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

great work again mate!!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Will_SCO said:


> IIRC, lots of nasties in the 40K universe have potent neurotoxins, so much so that not even the marine's system can protect him from them all.
> 
> [/speculation]



I know. Sure, there are normal toxins that need to be inhaled or at least touch the skin, but then there are some that can kill a guy whose suited up to survive in a hard vacuum.

There is no way to truly be safe.


Actually, looking over the scenarios, it isn't unlikely that the psychic blast that incapacitated Squad Lorenzo in the mission previous to brother Yorick's appearance is a residual piece of psychic energy from the warp. In that case, our captain here just went to sleep and died of starvation.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

He would have had to have reason to take his helmet off, though. Maybe a psychic blast caused his death, but why would he remove his helmet? His position of slouching in the throne doesn't suggest insanity, either. I doubt someone going crazy is going to just sit in their chair whilst trying to claw out the voices in their head. 

I'm also sure a Space Marine wouldn't take off his helmet if a toxin was in there with him. In Angels of Darkness (I think) a group of Space Marines, at the end of the mission, get trapped inside of a military installation with one of the viruses that are used for exterminatus. They seal themselves in and blow themselves apart with melta bombs so they don't have to have the pathetic death of starvation whilst they refuse to open the installation for fear of letting the virus escape and destroy the planet.

If all Space Marines are like this, especially a Captain, he'd probably want to try and keep the virus inside of his suit so that only he dies (and his brothers don't) and I doubt he'd want to go through the pitiful task of starvation.


----------



## Will_SCO (Sep 21, 2011)

odinsgrandson said:


> I know. Sure, there are normal toxins that need to be inhaled or at least touch the skin, but then there are some that can kill a guy whose suited up to survive in a hard vacuum.
> 
> There is no way to truly be safe.
> 
> ...


I was considering the rather large gash to the helmet. I'm assuming it probably wasn't so sealed vs hard vacuum anymore, and that possible airborn or fluid toxins could have gotten through, heck, possibly something excreted on the tip of whatever claw did that. Would have only needed to brush the skin to cause exposure in that case. And if that was the case, as a great man once said. "Game over MAN!" :grin:

Or it could always have been "this sounds like a good idea for a mini" without thinking about the fluff


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Really great paint job. Any chance of a how-to? Personally, I like the idea of the Captain being stuck on the Space Hulk, realizing that he has no chance of survival, and just sits and awaits the end. He acts as a reminder that, at any moment, the hulk could return to the warp and all aboard are doomed to either dying at the hands of whatever infests the ship or simply succumbing to starvation, the cold, lack of air, etc.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

But the fluff is everything! D: Good point with the gash in the helmet, though. Still, Space Marines in my eye aren't the type to sit and wait for the end. They do something, even if it means killing themselves; at least they're leaving on their own terms.. Kind of.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

looks awarsome , loveing it


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Zer0 said:


> Really great paint job. Any chance of a how-to?


Well, I'm planning on painting a few more before I can really synthesize the concepts here.

For the shapes on the NMM, I found some comic book pictures of Colossus and looked hard at the way that they shaded their NMM.

The dark lines down the middle are bordered by some of the lightest colors on one side, then faded into a lighter color on the other. Basically, this is a lot like painting a horizon line on something chrome, except that if the character is in doors, the "horizons" are more vertical (and created, in this case by lights on either side of him).


----------

